# Do you secure your speargun?



## tigerpride

Being I just read about dropping a speargun, bye bye $300, should you secure it to you with a lanyard?


----------



## SCUBA Junkie

I know several people who do tie themselves to their guns, and it seems to work for them. If I were going to do it, I would be sure to use an easy to use, quick release snap.


----------



## swander

Might not be a bad idea to use a short lanyard just while going back to surface and boat. A week and a half ago I pulled a good one!! Shot a trigger and unscrewed the point, screwed the point back on, dropped shaft, put fish on stringer. The guy with me handed me my shaft. I needed to go to the surface (low air) so I just let the shaft go and was plannin on sticking it back in gun at safety stop. Got to safety stop and my shaft was gone!! It had come off of leader when I unscrewed poit and I never knew it! Their went a chunk of change!Should have realized why the other diver handed it to me. Live and learn! Steve


----------



## Pierce07

If you are going to be clipping off to you while diving be sure to unclip the gun from you when you shoot a fish. It becomes very dangerous shooting a fish with the gun clipped off to you. Depending on what type of gun you have there are different places to put a clip that will not be in the way.


----------



## Bigg J

On one of my guns I have a riding rig on it, in that case the gun is attached. My other gun is set up regularly, when I shoot a fish or my gun is not loadedI run my arms through the bands, helps out a little.


----------



## haworthfloors.com

yes, i run a lanyard long enough the gun will float above my head when unloaded. its also great to be able to drop your gun and not loose it if the situation calls for it. really glad i added it.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Heres a pic of my gun with a closeup of the riding rig overunder is talking about<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>










And heres a close up of it.










The rear short rope, I always have clipped off to a d-ring on my top right shoulder, and hold the long rope that is attached to the line. and when I shoot, the shaft and line is completely disconnected from the gun, so no matter how crazy things get, I will never get my gun yanked away, or have to ever make a desision weather to let go or not. Worse case senario, I only lose a shaft.

Also, as soon as I shoot, I let go of my gun, and it is floating right above my right shoulder at arms length were I can grab it if need be to jab a pesky shark while I am pulling in my fish, or to pin the fish againts something with the kill spike I have on the end of my gun to get better control of him


----------



## guesswork

a riding rig is the only way to go, especially if your going to teather the gun to your BC.


----------



## tigerpride

Thanks for the input . I will go with at least clipping it to a D ring so it will be close when turned aloose.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dont clip it to you and shoot a fish leaving it attached if you do not have a riding rig. You do not want to be attached to the fish whithout being able to let go in an emergency, like to big of a fish, or a shark with your fish and shaft in his mouth taking off.


----------



## spearfisher

first gun I ever bought when I was 12 years old was a 42" AB Biller (which I still have.) I was so afraid that I would lose the gun that I attached it to my BC with a coil lanyard. The first fish I shot was a spadefish while night diving the liberty ship (that's a story in and of itself.) The second fish I shot(my father can verify) was a huge cobia we found swimming under a gigantic manta ray (I don't know how big the cobe was, but he was biggerthan I was at 12.) Moral of the story...that was the last time I tethered my gun to me. Needless to say, I went for the ride of my life. My vote is for not attaching your gun to you while shooting fish.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa...and Rich tells from experience why not to clip it to you unless you have a riding rig or free shafting.

Heres a video with a great reason not to teather your gun to you. I know its not the best quality, but you can see my shoch cord stretched out with that 7 foot sharkpulling me around by my gun.


----------

